# Mehrere Browser Versionen nebeneinander Installieren



## Radhad (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

im Zuge des Webdesign will man natürlich eine sehr hohe Browserkompatibilität haben. Daher habe ich angefangen, neben dem IE7 das "Multiple IE" Package zu installieren. Danach habe ich mit Hilfe dieses Blogeintrags die Firefox Versionen 1.08, 1.5.0.9 sowie 2.0.0.1 nebeneinander insaalliert.

Aber wie geht das beim Opera? Dazu konnte ich noch nichts finden. Falls es jemand weiß, wär ich für nen Link / eine Beschreibung dankbar. Außerdem möchte ich wissen, welche Opera-Versionen wichtig sind.


Gruß Radhad

[EDIT]
Man muss nur die Ordner umbennenn, z.B. mit dem Versionkürzel als Präfix. Damit bleibt nur noch die Frage, welche Versionen wichtig sind. Ich denke mal 8.x und 9.x gibt es noch sehr häufig, aber was ist mit 6.x & 7.x ?


----------



## Radhad (14. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal nach der Browser Timeline als Grenze das Jahr 2000 genommen. Daher verwende ich jeweils die letzte Opera Version von Opera 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 und der aktuellen Version 9!

Zusätzlich kommen noch Netscape 6 & 7 hinzu, damit ich ältere Gecko Engines abdecken kann. Auf Windows-kompatibler Seite gibt es für die Rendering Engine KHTML leider nur Swift in Version 0.1 & 0.2. Ich weiß da allerdings nicht die Unterschiede, deshalb nehme ich nur Swift 0.2 - da die meisten Linux-User ihr System aktuell halten, denke ich reicht diese Version aus.

Damit decke ich folgende Rendering Engines ab: MSHTML Modern & Legacy (außer IE4, aber zusätzlich IE 5, welcher 1999 released wurde und standard bei W2k ist), Gecko, KHTML und Opera. Dies dürfte ca. 98% des Marktes abdecken 

Mir fehlen nur noch die Netscape Versionen, die suche ich morgen. Bis jetz ist das Paket 52,4 MB groß.


----------



## Radhad (15. Februar 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem: ich brauche Lizenzschlüssel für die Opera Versionen 4 & 5. Da die auch nicht mehr aktuell sind, scheint es da auch schwierig zu sein, dran zu kommen. Bei dem geburtstag, wo es kostenlose Lizenzschlüssel gab, hatte ich mir auch einen geholt. Damit lassen sich Version 6 & 7 registrieren. Die Versionen 8 & 9 sind ja kostenlos.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! Die Keys kann man ja auch nicht mehr kaufen...


Gruß Radhad

[EDIT]
Ich habe hier eine gute Seite gefunden über Marktanteile der Browser: http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=6

Opera 4 & 5 fallen wieder raus aus meinem Portfolio


----------



## Radhad (15. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich habe mein Paket fertig zusammengestellt und stelle es jedem zur Verfügung. Eine Dokumentation habe ich dafür noch nicht angefertigt, die reiche ich später nach  Ein paar Browser sind in Englisch, aber ich denke das stört niemanden, da es ja eigentlich um die Rendering Engines geht für's Webdesign. Hier mal die Liste der enthaltenen Browser, sortiert nach Rendering Engines. Jeder Browser stellt eine Version dieser Rendering Engine dar bzw. nutzt eine andere Version als die übrigen des gleichen Typs.

Gecko: Netscape 6.2 & 7.2, Firefox 1.0.8, 1.5.0.9 und 2.0.0.1
KHTML: Swift 0.2
Presto: Opera 6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x
Trident: IE Version 5, 5.5, 6, 7 (enthält aber auch Version 3 & 4, welche jedoch nicht berücksichtig werden müssen)

Bis auf den Gecko Browsern gibt es allerdings eine Restriktion: sie laufen nicht gleichzeitig in den verschiedenen Versionen, sondern nur Nacheinander.

Diese Zusammenstellung soll Webdesignern helfen ihre Webseiten zu testen.Ich habe es gepackt als ZIP-Datei, schlappe 84,8 MB groß. (war vorher eine RAR Datei - ist aber noch die gleiche Version).

Ihr könnt es über meinen Webspace runterladen. hoffentlich sprengt ihr nicht mein Traffic-Limit  Das liegt bei 10 Gigabyte.

Download Browser Package


Gruß Radhad


----------

